# fountain pen nib question



## Milpaul (Aug 29, 2007)

It seems most of our fountain pens have a German iridium nib. I have had some customers ask about gold nibs. I am wondering what is the difference between gold and iridium nibs. Is this a personal preference or are there definitely advantages/disadvantages for both. Any info or links would be appreciated.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 29, 2007)

This is a good start, Richard has a wealth of information on his web site.

http://www.richardspens.com/?page=sales/newp_nib.htm


----------



## ashaw (Aug 29, 2007)

Paul
First for all iridium is the small ball of material at the bottom end of the nib.  It is used for two reasons. 1. reduces the ware on the nib. 2. Produces a smooth writing surface.

All of our nibs are steel with either gold plating or platinum and gold plating.

A gold nib depending on the K size will give a more flexible feel.  

The steel nib will not flex much.  

I really is the customer preference as to which material he likes.  

You can get gold nibs from Anthony (aka penworks) or from Bexley.  Note Bexley nibs are over a 100.00 and are 18k gold.  They do offer a number of widths.

Alan


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 29, 2007)

I also have a few 14k gold nibs for the Juniors from CSUSA, the Baron or the Sedona.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh, and iridium is rarely used for the tip anymore. [8D]


----------



## gerryr (Aug 29, 2007)

I read an article several months ago about the "iridium" tips on FP nibs.  Unfortunately, I can't remember where I found it.  Anyway, the authors did a fair amount of research and talked to companies like Bock and concluded that nib manufacturers don't use iridium anymore and haven't for quite some time.  If you look at the description of the kit pen nibs on nibs.com, you will notice that the description makes no mention of iridium as a tipping material and these are 14K nibs, not the inexpensive steel nibs that come in the kits.  Given the high cost of iridium, I find it highly doubtful that the steel nibs contain any.  I will try to find the article again and post a link here if I can find it.

Quicker than I thought.
http://www.nibs.com/article4.html 
also another article
http://www.nibs.com/article5.html


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 29, 2007)

Read nibs.com

It's well worth your time.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 29, 2007)

http://nibs.com/article5.html

Nice starting point.

Also be aware our nibs are probably not MADE in Germany and probably have NO iridium - Don't believe everything you read on your nib.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's a great article written by a guy who toured the Bock nib factory.  Short and interesting.  http://www.thesouthernscribe.com/PenArticles/Nibs.htm


----------



## Milpaul (Aug 29, 2007)

It looks like I have some reading to do tonight! Thanks for all the info, you are all a fountain of knowledge (sorry I couldn't resist [])


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 29, 2007)

You can find advantages & disadvantages in both gold & steel nibs. Probablly the biggest difference would be gold has perceved value over steel.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 29, 2007)

Ed, thank you so very much for that link..  One of these days I really need to buy a gold nib...


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 29, 2007)

Several years ago he had a LONG article on taking iridium nibs to an electron microscope and the percentage they found, etc.

One of the most interesting facts he presented then is that the nibmakers had stamped "iridium" on nibs BEFORE there was a test for iridium - so they could not POSSIBLY have known if their nib HAD ANY!!

I have used this information many times in discussing nibs with customers, comes as quite a shock to most!!

[][]

Also most of our nibs are MADE in China or Taiwan - stamping "Germany" does not mean they are MADE there!!!
Amazing what you can learn, isn't it???


----------



## gerryr (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />You can find advantages & disadvantages in both gold & steel nibs. Probablly the biggest difference would be gold has perceved value over steel.



I don't perceive that gold is more valuable than steel.  Wanna trade a pound of steel for a pound of gold?[][]


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I also have a few 14k gold nibs for the Juniors from CSUSA, the Baron or the Sedona.



Lou, are these the nibs you were going to have made?


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 29, 2007)

Charles - I have a few left from the first order that were made for me.  The second order is in production (from what I'm told) and should ship to me late next week.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Oh, and iridium is rarely used for the tip anymore. [8D]



"Iridium:   A small pellet or ball of a very hard alloy, welded to the tip of the nib and then ground and polished to shape, to provide a smooth, durable point.  Although â€œiridiumâ€ is a common term for the tipping material, modern tipping materials rarely contain the actual element iridium; the most common element used is ruthenium, with admixture of such other metals as osmium and platinum."


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> <br />.....All of our nibs are steel with either gold plating or platinum and gold plating.....



Alan is essentially correct; but for one minor exception.  The limited edition Emperor from CSUSA comes with an 18k gold nib.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />.....Also most of our nibs are MADE in China or Taiwan.....



I'm sure that Ed's statement is correct; but I would point out that many of the fountain pens sold by CSUSA come with nibs that are made in Germany!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure where your information comes from, but it is inaccurate.  While the steel nibs say "IRIDIUM POINT GERMANY" they are made in Taiwan and Mainland China.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />....I'm not sure where your information comes from, but it is inaccurate.  While the steel nibs say "IRIDIUM POINT GERMANY" they are made in Taiwan and Mainland China.



Lou:  Maybe the better question is to ask where "YOU" get your information??  Mine came directly from the CSUSA catalog!!  To quote from the description of their Ligero kit:   





> "The fountain pen features a top quality German-made two-tone nib with iridium point while the rollerball includes a ceramic tipped Schmidt cartridge for smooth, effortless writing."


I will acknowledge that not all of their kits claim to have a German-made nib; but many of them do.  

Perhaps it is your information that is inaccurate??


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2007)

Randy,

It's an interesting question.

Do you have any Ligeros???

Is the nib any different from the others, stamped simply "Germany"?  Do they SAY "made in Germany"?  Do they come in a bag that is clearly labeled China or Taiwan? (You see the law says the point of origin HAS to be on the package OR the product.)

Or could CSUSA's description be faulty.  As in the "pecker head" point that was not announced accurately?

I honestly don't know the answer to these questions, but I question everything I read - because CSUSA wrote it does not mean it emanated from an infallible source!!![:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## bgray (Aug 30, 2007)

Randy....the CSUSA quote from the catalog...

//"The fountain pen features a top quality German-made two-tone nib with iridium point while the rollerball includes a ceramic tipped Schmidt cartridge for smooth, effortless writing."//

My understanding is that both the Berea nibs, as well as CSUSA nibs are all made by the Shanghai Pen company in China...regardless of what is stamped on the nib.

Also, I don't always get a two-tone nib from them, and secondly, there is no iridium on these tips.  The quote is inaccurate in three places, my understanding.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2007)

Remember, in a large company, the guy writing the "ad" in a catalog or internet is usually NOT the guy who ORDERS the kits and knows where they came from.

This makes it possible to defend statements that are patently false.  The "I didn't know that" defense from the "ad" writer, who assumed, as I once did, that the word "Germany" meant it was MADE there and the word "Iridium" meant the nib HAD SOME!!!  (Foolish interpretation on my part, but I became better informed and realized the error of my simplicity)[][][][]


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 30, 2007)

I am becoming interested in learning more about fountain pens and of course, nibs!  But after reading several of the likns above I am more confused than ever!

One article above seems to say there is little or no iridium in any nibs anymore, some say the German made nibs are made in China then we have this verbiage from a current CSUSA ad pertaining to their Jr Gent pens;

The following excerpt is from http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ntlemen_s_II_Pen_Kit___jr_gent_2_smooth?Args= 
..... "The fountain pen features a top quality German-made two-tone nib with iridium point" ...

Am I to take from this conversation that the nibs in the Jr Gent kits sold by Craft Supply are NOT made in Germany as stated?  AND, even if they are still made in Germany, are they tipped with iridium?

I think I'll send Craft Supply a note and get their take on this.

George


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2007)

George,

"Break a leg"

Make sure any response you get from CSUSA is from a corporate officer (president, vice-pres, secretary, treasurer).  They are the only ones whose statements are legally binding on a corporation.

I will be VERY interested in their response.

You may want to ask, if they say the nibs are made in Germany, WHY they package them in the same containers (plastic zip) and put them in a master bag (plastic zip) labelled "China" or "Taiwan"???  This would serve as the identifier that would conform to import law. (But they probably know more about that than I, so their answer would be "inspired")

The "iridium" question has probably become "trade talk".  "Everyone" in the industry knows it doesn't actually mean there is iridium (the element) in the nib!!

Please post CSUSA's answer, it should be VERY interesting.  (If it comes from the marketing guy, consider the source!)


----------



## gerryr (Aug 30, 2007)

I already sent a message to Eric at CSUSA about this.  CSUSA is not supplying 2-tone nibs any longer even though the catalog says they are.  Given that, I see no reason to accept the rest of that quote on "faith."  I've always wondered about the nibs being stamped "Germany" but the bag of parts clearly says "Taiwan."


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />George,
> 
> 
> Please post CSUSA's answer, it should be VERY interesting.  (If it comes from the marketing guy, consider the source!)



Gerry,

As a purchasing guy, I think you know exactly what I mean here.  "Credible deniability" is the "military" term, I think.

"I didn't lie, I was misinformed!!"[:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## gerryr (Aug 30, 2007)

From Eric:  "I will get back to you soon."


----------



## gerryr (Aug 30, 2007)

Here is Eric's response, copied straight from the email.

"Thanks again for bringing this to my attention. I have read all of the posts for this thread and want to reply as best I can (you are welcome to copy and paste this as a post if you'd like). 


I spoke with our general manager as well as our inventory controller and have confirmed that our fountain pen nibs that are stamped with "Germany" are in fact made in Germany. They are then shipped to Taiwan where our supplier assembles them with the rest of the parts and then ships them to us. That is why the bag says "Taiwan" - they are simply assembled there with the other parts of the pen and shipped in the same bag.


Regarding the iridium nib: as far as we know the very tip of the nib is in fact iridium. Our supplier has always told us that the nib is iridium and we've never had reason to question them so we've always operated under the belief that the tip is iridium. After reading some of the posts we have decided to research the issue and find out if our supplier does in fact use iridium in their nibs as they say they do. I will not be the one researching this but when we get an answer (it may take a little while) I will email you to let you know. Until we hear otherwise we are going to continue selling the nibs as iridium tipped as advertised by our supplier.


In any case we feel that the nibs we sell are of the highest quality, regardless of the metal used in the nib. We are confident in our product and invite anyone who is unhappy with their fountain pen to call us and we will either replace or refund the product.


Please let me know if there are any other questions I can research for you.


Regards,
Eric Dorman
Director of Marketing
Craft Supplies USA
1-800-551-8876"


----------



## gerryr (Aug 30, 2007)

Do I think personally think this is the definitive answer?  Not necessarily and there are a several reasons why, but I don't plan to go into them.  I can tell you that if CSUSA says their supplier claims to actually use iridium, I definitely will not believe that.  I know a couple of companies here who have spectrometers, so I might just take a nib there and have it tested.

Skeptics Unite!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2007)

To clarify:

When speaking to a fountain pen affectionado you must realize they have certain knowledge of nibs. Some have SUBSTANTIAL knowledge.  So, if you tell them the nib is iridium and they know there is no way that can be true, you have LOST credibility.

I stopped saying these were made in Germany when I learned the word "Germany" does NOT mean it's made there and when a Chinese supplier provided me with sample nibs (pictures - I never asked for actual samples) he made that had that exact wording.

Ya'all do what you wish.  The skeptic in me is not convinced.

Oh, and as far as quality goes - they have frequently been affirmed as "good quality, steel nibs".  So, I certainly would NOT expect anything better on a $8 kit.  THAT was not the issue.  Whether the Emperor nib is significantly better than a baron nib - THAT is a reasonable question.  If so, why?

Since Eric is watching this thread, maybe we can get better informed to become more HONEST sales people for his products.  (Although I do wonder with "as far as we know" as a qualifier - maybe out of professional curiosity, you might send some of your nibs to the guy and have him test them. - Nibs.com)  An electron microscope could scientifically evaluate exactly what is there!!

I will do more research on the import law however.  "Point of origin" or "point of manufacture" and stamping country names vs "made in...", it IS confusing.

Thanks for your attention, Eric.

Having dealt with thousands of salespeople in the last 3 decades, I am sympathetic to YOUR position; however, I am also VERY sensitive to telling MY customers the truth - accurately.  Not "to the best of my knowledge" - if my knowledge is incomplete, they can find a better source somewhere else and I have not EARNED their business.  But then, that's what's kept me in business, in a small town atmosphere.

Craft Supply has been selling these nibs for over a decade and none of YOU ever read "nibs.com"????  No one ever questioned the suppliers?
Wow, that shows a REAL LACK of curiosity - at best.[:0][:0][:0]

I was typing while Gerry posted, so this was mostly before I read his comments - last part was added after.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />:
> 
> affectionado



Def: A person lacking in feelings and knowing <s>nado</s> nothing about nothing. I request that this be added to our lexicon dictionary. Thanks for inventing it Ed[]

-Peter-


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2007)

Not intentionally:

Substitute "Aficionado", if you please.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Not intentionally:
> 
> Substitute "Aficionado", if you please.



Just teasin with yah.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Boy........ Mr. Cavanaugh is sure gonna have his hands full watching over Ed when we start editing this Wiki thingy! [][:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2007)

I knew you were pulling my chain, Peter!!


But I SHOULD have looked it up BEFORE I posted!!!  Haste makes ...........[][][][][]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 30, 2007)

This should be good... (Lee, grabbing a bowl of popcorn)

Ya'll remember back when I posted up about the 2-tone nibs, and how they say they sell them and the kits come with a 2-tone nib, yet I have not gotten one from them in over a year? Man I hate the look of a solid gold colored nib on a stiver plated kit. Solid gold would be one thing, but the plated ones... Blaghhhh


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2007)

As I recall the end of that they said it would come with either a two-tone or not and you should be happy with either.  Isn't that close?


----------



## gerryr (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been going through a lot of Jr. Gentleman and Jr. Statesman Rhodium kits lately and every single one of them has had a silver colored nib.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 30, 2007)

I think if you put ink in the pen, and it creeps, it could be called "2-tone" Eh?? [}]


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />......Do you have any Ligeros???
> 
> Is the nib any different from the others, stamped simply "Germany"?  Do they SAY "made in Germany"?  Do they come in a bag that is clearly labeled China or Taiwan.....


Sorry, Ed, I do not have a Ligero so I cannot answer those question?  Maybe there is someone else out there who can?




> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />......I honestly don't know the answer to these questions, but I question everything I read - because CSUSA wrote it does not mean it emanated from an infallible source!!![:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]



That is certainly true.  And a healthy skepticism is not a bad thing. On the other hand if skepticism is not even handed, it turns to cynicism.  Which is where this thread seems to be headed.  I would fully agree that just because CSUSA said so doesn't guarantee that it is true; but by the same token, just because you and others have read some general information saying the nibs stamped with the graphic "GERMANY" can be made in China, it doesn't mean that "YOUR" source is infallible with respect to nibs sold by a specific vendor .....in this case, CSUSA.  Until I know one way or the other, I am going to give CSUSA the benefit of the doubt and assume their information is accurate.  Someone is going to have to "PROVE" to me that they are intentionally  misrepresenting their products before I am willing to accept that as fact.  CSUSA has a fine reputation as a pen vendor and I for one find it irresponsible for anyone to suggest or even hint that they are other than honest and truthful based on speculation with information from sources who are, themselves, questionable.   

And as a final general comment, I can't really get too worked up over the iridium thing.....seems a little trivial to me.  I am aware that the use of iridium in pen point has been drastically reduced/even eliminated in recent years due to cost considerations and technological improvements.  Seems to me I read an article not too long ago that some nib makers still use small but measurable amounts of iridium in their nibs.....less than was used in "the old days"; but nevertheless a finite amount.  Can't say if the article is accurate or not and can't post a link for it.  Just mention it as something worth considering.  I don't really care what anyone calls the little tips and likewise, I don't really care if the tips, today have any iridium in them or not.  I don't ever recall anyone getting upset about:

1.  Going to their Minolta copier and saying they are doing some XEROXing.(except for maybe the Minolta vendor[])

2.  Getting a cola out of the machine at Sam's and calling it a COKE.

3.  Discussing gold pen nibs when they are really made out of gold, silver, copper and who knows what else??

People who know fountain pens most likely know there is little or no iridium in the tip and those who don't know most likely don't even care.  Seems like an issue not worth wadding up your shorts over??


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2007)

My shorts and I are perfectly happy together.

However, I always prefer to be accurate in my statements, especially those made to customers.

Whether CSUSA is giving us inaccurate information INTENTIONALLY or purely through NEGLECTING to be accurate matters little, to ME.  I will seek  accurate information, verifiable by outside sources.  
If I can find no such assurances, I will prefer to tell my customer that the manufacturer CLAIMS this is so, but I will not put MY reputation behind it.  

In some cases, there is no verifiable source, so this is the best "guarantee" anyone can provide.  Except, of course, the major pen manufacturers who will proudly tell you the NAME of the nib maker in Germany!!  (German companies DO have names-why would they prefer to leave it OFF the nibs we purchase?)

Well, I leave for the weekend - so no more harrassing until Tuesday.[][][][][]


I wish everyone (including CSUSA's people, whom I have always found to be pleasant) a GREAT holiday weekend!!!!!


----------



## Milpaul (Aug 30, 2007)

I originally started this thread because I was questioned by a customer about a gold nib and I wanted to be knowledgeable about what they are looking for and whether it was a personal preference or if there is a difference in wear or feel. Although this seems headed in a different direction I do agree (and believe me I don't enjoy agreeing with ed []) that if we misrepresent an item to a customer we will lose credibility, so I hope we can learn more about the content and origin or the nibs. If it is for our personal use it might not matter as much.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 30, 2007)

By the way... has it ever made anyone ponder that the nibs only say "Germany" on them and not "Made in Germany" With that to point, does it HAVE TO imply that they are made in Germany the way they are named? For example, where is the Hyundai Sante-Fe made? Does it have anything to do with Sante-Fe at all??


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 30, 2007)

I generally do not like to post multiple comments to a thread, but this one is an exception.  Nibs, like paper or the internet, will sit there and let you write anything you want on them.  

Here are some Chinese-manufacture steel nibs.  How do I know?  I solicited 10 different nib manufacturers in Hong Kong, Taiwan, Mainland China, Argentina, German, Great Britain and Italy over the past seven months as I have decided to stock nibs. These nibs were sent to me from China via DHL International. Check them out yourself.




<br />

This is not offered as proof that CS USA or any of our suppliers use nibs like this, but they are out there by the hundreds of thousands.  Somebody is obviously using them for something. [8D]


----------



## bjackman (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />I think if you put ink in the pen, and it creeps, it could be called "2-tone" Eh?? [}]



Lee,
Sometimes you scare me..... []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 30, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh Lou.... you have mail! []


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 31, 2007)

Just an FYI... I just assembled a Jr Statesman fountain pen kit from CSUSA and the nib has two lines of text which read:
Dayacom
Germany

I looked up Dayacom and it seems they are a huge importer/exporter of just about everything under the sun so it's possible they have the nibs made in Germany with their name on them then sell them to whomever puts the kits together, if not themselves. 

Who knows?


----------



## Ben_CSUSA (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi all.  Yesterday Eric brought this post to my attention.  I have always been under the impression that our nibs did come from Germany, and that they were indeed Iridium tipped.  I emailed our supplier and had my impressions confirmed.  The nibs are indeed made in Germany.  They are not made in Taiwan or China.  Our supplier brings them in to Taiwan and assembles the rest of the kit together with the nibs.  That is the reason they are in a "Taiwan" bag.  The nibs do indeed have an Iridium tip.

The manufacturer of the nib sent our supplier detail on the iridium tip, and why they use it.  It is in fact an alloy, Iridium and Osmium mostly.  It is considered a "top grade" product due to its hardness (resistance to wear) and its resistance to ink.  This company has been making nibs for many decades.  I trust that they are telling the truth.

Now for the part I don't want to tell you.  Our supplier has informed me that the only exception to this in our line of fountain pens is the Ligero Pen.  He imports these nibs, but from a different supplier.  He is waiting to hear back from the supplier as to whether or not the nibs are made in Germany or elsewhere.  He also is unsure if it is truly iridium used in the point of this nib.  To quote him "We are not sure Ligero fountain pen nibs are iridium point, so may not be real iridium."

Our write up on the Ligero Pen clearly states that the nib is German made, and that it is an iridium point.  There is definitely some doubt at this point as to whether or not that is true.  If it is not true, I can assure you that you were not mislead intentionally.  To our knowledge, these nibs came from the same manufacturer, and we had no reason to believe that they would be different.  We had decided to discontinue this pen for other reasons, but this makes the decision even easier.  These pens are currently â€œClearance Pricedâ€ at 30% off, and will not be in our upcoming Fall/Winter Catalog.

I will update you on these nibs as soon as I know more, and, if need be, change our write up on the pen to accurately reflect where the nib is made, and what it is made of.

I can be reached at bwilliams (at) woodturnerscatalog.com if I can answer any further questions for you.  Myself or Eric Dorman will be in touch as soon as I know more.  Thanks for listening.

Ben Williams
General Manager
Craft Supplies USA


----------



## gerryr (Sep 4, 2007)

So, the question is, what is the percentage of iridium in the tipping material?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 4, 2007)

I have known Ben Williams for over a decade.  I believe him to be a man of honor.  I believe he is telling US exactly what he was told.

However, since I do NOT know his supplier, I will continue to tell MY customers this is a "good quality steel nib".  If you want a BETTER nib, I will be offering the Turchetta nibs of gold (as I have for the past year or so, as well as the new DC nib, as soon as it is available.  BOTH of these gentlemen are working DIRECTLY with the suppliers, so I KNOW they can read a "waybill" and confirm where theirs are made!

Thank-you Ben!!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 6, 2007)

For what it's worth, the metal tipping on my gold nibs is not iridium. If asked the question, is that an iridium tip on the nib? I would respond it is a hard metal alloy. For the metalurgist that has to know the material content of the tipping, this is what I just got back from the manufacturer.

According to our supplier the material is a â€œhigh per cent Rhutenium alloy with Osmium and additionally Wolframâ€ (literal translation). More information is not to get. 

Also, using thee term "gold nib" is common practice, but is the nib, gold plate, 14K, 18K, or 21K.. I have never seen a solid gold 24K nib. 

The gold nibs I sell are 14K with a hard metal alloy tip []


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 6, 2007)

Anthony,

The question doesn't seem to come up if the word "Iridium" is NOT printed on the nib!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

With yours, the 14K that is printed on them seems to suffice to the fountain pen user.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Milpaul_
> <br />I originally started this thread because I was questioned by a customer about a gold nib and I wanted to be knowledgeable about what they are looking for and whether it was a personal preference or if there is a difference in wear or feel. Although this seems headed in a different direction I do agree (and believe me I don't enjoy agreeing with ed []) that if we misrepresent an item to a customer we will lose credibility, so I hope we can learn more about the content and origin or the nibs. If it is for our personal use it might not matter as much.



Since you have displayed the good judgement to be informed, here are a few of the answers which may spark some new conversation that will help you (although Penworks and DCBluesman will probably have to be prodded to reply again on this topic - their input is invaluable to the topic):

What we sell is a "good quality steel nib" - medium point.

For some fountain pen collectors or "religious" users, this is not good enough.  You should carry fine and broad points in steel - many users prefer one of these choices.  Steel nibs will accomodate a person who "pushes" fairly hard, as we do when we are accustomed to writing with a ball point pen.  (This is MOST of us Americans).

Some users have developed a "lighter touch". (OR they THINK they have, this is not for us to debate, the customer is right, this time).  With a lighter touch, they may prefer a gold nib, which is designed to have more flexibility.  They come in many shapes and sizes, but Anthony's 14K has been acceptable to those I have "sold".

As I said, this is entered mostly to draw out other comments - there are many here who KNOW nibs and can give you a better answer than I.

So, guys, tell Paul about nibs!!!!!   (PLEASE!!!)[][]


----------



## Milpaul (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the bump Ed, but with over 1000 hits this post has gone on longer that I thought! Your explanation about the flexibility is what I was looking for. I was interested in learning if the gold nib was a cosmetic or mechanical preference. This answers my question although more info is certainly encouraged (even from Ed [:0])


----------



## gerryr (Sep 6, 2007)

The solid, 14K, 18K, etc., nib offers more than just some flexibility.  The ink also flows MUCH better than with a steel nib.  I have one of Anthony's nibs on my FP and I can let it set for even as long as 2 weeks, pick it and start writing immediately.  I tried quite a few steel nibs and after a couple of days, they would need some "priming" to write again.


----------

